# Got some insight on these: flying fox and SAE?



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Now I havent had any experience with any of these fish. Whats the algae eating potential of the SAE (siamese algae eater), as compared to the Flying Fox? Do they even have a good algae eating potential as comapared to a clown plecostomus or an otocinclus? Will either of them ruin a planted tank or punch holes? Any input is appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You have to get species names or pic. Both true and false SAEs are sometimes sold as "flying foxes". True SAE eat algae, even the hair stuff. But they get big and boisterous and can beat other fish to food. I had two that would eat every flake before the angels have even noticed I fed the tank. If you get some for a small tank, have a rehoming plan, mine ended up in a friend's 125. 

Most plecos do a great job on flat surfaces, but not as well on plants. And they can make holes in leaves when they scrape algae off.

Ottos do great on plants. They eat algae, even the brown stuff in small areas, and sharp corners. But they are small (other fish eat them), delicate, and will need to be fed once they eat all the algae.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

I'd get flying fox's I had lots in my old 55g, they stay smaller and have less of an attitude.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

emc7 said:


> You have to get species names or pic. Both true and false SAEs are sometimes sold as "flying foxes". True SAE eat algae, even the hair stuff. But they get big and boisterous and can beat other fish to food. I had two that would eat every flake before the angels have even noticed I fed the tank. If you get some for a small tank, have a rehoming plan, mine ended up in a friend's 125.
> 
> Most plecos do a great job on flat surfaces, but not as well on plants. And they can make holes in leaves when they scrape algae off.
> 
> Ottos do great on plants. They eat algae, even the brown stuff in small areas, and sharp corners. But they are small (other fish eat them), delicate, and will need to be fed once they eat all the algae.



O yes sir; I have done some research, but cant really find any on their comparable algae eating potential. I have a lot of experience (ESPECIALLY OTOS! I love those guys gods greatest gift to plants) with a lot of different algae eater but surprisingly I have never had an SAE or Flying Fox. I am really trying to try something new and still have a good algae crew (some different fish for different algae's). BTW dont worry I got a big tanks for big boys.

So really what im asking is 1. Which one has a better algae eating potential? 2. Will the better one get along with otos, loaches, and plecos? 3. How does their algae eating potential compare to a oto or pleco?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

#1 Reason people go looking for SAEs is to eat hair algae. There are other fish that do (goodieds, flagfish). Flying foxes are mainly bought for their looks. All of these fish are kind of neat. Long-bodied, horizontal stripes. They sit up on their front fins. They prefer fish food, but they nibble algae outside of feeding time. Mine always hung around the middle and top of the tank and didn't bother plecos. They were only aggressive around food, eating everything and driving off competition. Depending on the size, an SAE could out-compete loaches for dropped food. 

Rubbernose plecos are the weapon of choice for green-spot algae on glass. The only other thing that works is a credit card. 

I never measured the amount of algae eaten.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Lol, I dont imagine that you would actually measure the amount eaten. I was just kind of looking for an estimate on how their algae eating compares to other common algae eaters. I guess that answers my question though. Thanks.


----------

